# Does your Spec V pull in compliments?



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I know when my brother got his IS 300, everyone would ask, "doesn't your brother drive the IS 300" etc. Do you guys get this kind of recognition with your Specs? Lets hear some stories


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

damm... i get that w/ my B14, ppl woud droool over specs in michigan....


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I'm talkin stock, unless your B14 pulls that in stock. I mean the IS is such a clean car, almost everything on a stock IS is perfect, and thats how I see the Spec, good styling (02-03 only), 6spd distinctive styling, 17's, etc.


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

I always get people complimenting my SE, I think it's because when I tell them I have a sentra they expect a granny car, then they see it and it blows their mind. I also get a lot of people asking if it's a "V-Spec"


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea... well stock the IS300 is a very competitive vehicle... something different than the 3 series.... which is what gets a lota attention around my areas.... but since i am biased towards nissan, spec-vs always turn my head....


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

Well I guess they should have called it V Spec since that's what the Skyline is, but Spec V is cool too. BTW, anyone with the Fosgate stock sub in the back, how does the overall stock package sound? Can it hit pretty hard?


----------



## DiGaBLe (May 21, 2003)

The stock 8 sub gets a descent kick. If you are in no rush to get pimped out sounds, it will do.


----------



## OneFastStanza (Mar 6, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *Well I guess they should have called it V Spec since that's what the Skyline is, but Spec V is cool too. BTW, anyone with the Fosgate stock sub in the back, how does the overall stock package sound? Can it hit pretty hard? *


They didn't call is a V Spec cause that is what they were going to do but the Skyline peeps b!tched and moaned (with good reason I suppose) about it so they changed it to Spec V. that is my understanding of it.


But my Spec does get complimented from time to time. I wonder what it would be like to roll in a Skyline :banana:


----------



## muphasta (Aug 12, 2002)

A buddy of mine liked my car so much, he went out and got one for himself. Mine is '02 black, and his is '03 silver.

We both got free exhausts from magnaflow too!


----------



## Orangejello (Apr 16, 2003)

I have an '03 Spec-V. People talk to me all the time about my car. Asking me what kind of car it is and stuff like that. I love the look I get when i tell them it is a Sentra.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2003)

sr20dem0n said:


> *I always get people complimenting my SE, I think it's because when I tell them I have a sentra they expect a granny car, then they see it and it blows their mind. I also get a lot of people asking if it's a "V-Spec"  *



 LOL , I get quite a few people asking me why I put a GXE front bumper on a Spec-V !!!!!  Oh well , it makes me laugh anyways .


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

CrazyB15Dan said:


> * LOL , I get quite a few people asking me why I put a GXE front bumper on a Spec-V !!!!!  Oh well , it makes me laugh anyways . *


Tell them you put the bumper to make it a true sleeper and then that you dropped an SR20 in there to turbo it. That will really shock them.


----------



## V Dude (Oct 22, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *A buddy of mine liked my car so much, he went out and got one for himself. Mine is '02 black, and his is '03 silver.
> 
> We both got free exhausts from magnaflow too! *


Some guy at work saw my car after we had softball practice. (For a company softball tournament.) He was really staring at it for a long while. He said "man, that is really a step up from your old truck!" A couple of months later, he told me he was seriously looking into getting one.  I'm not sure if he ended up getting one or not though.

I had some kid in a Corvette rev on me an try to race me. I took that as a compliment! I didn't try to race.

Another time, I noticed that a couple in an SUV was reving on me and lauging. They must have thought I was some kind of ricer or something. LOL. 

People that are generally knowledgeable about cars usually complement me on it also.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I've had the most compliments after I race someone, and tell them its a stock 4 cylinder. For some reason they all seem to think it's a 6 cylinder. Most of the ricers look once and don't look again cause they slow way down after they race up next to me. I guess they know better.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

What's the most powerful car you guys have beaten in the Spec? I know a v6 mustang or camaro should be cake to a spec


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

i saw a spec give a contour svt a good run.... didnt catch the end of it in my slownoma.....


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

the only comments i've gotten were positive...the bagger at the supermarket wanted to know all about it, because he's getting one, and folks at work just like it cuz it's a new car  had one s13 load of teenagers check me out on the tollroad...gee, it seems it's only teenagers that know what the heck i've got!  

i don't race, but there was this one incident a few days ago... coming back from a lunch run, i ended up at an intersection next to a lady in a white miata. my lane was gonna end just a few yards past the light, and i was more than willing to let the 'lady go first'. but then some ass in an suv pulled up behind her, and he didn't give any indication that he'd let me in between them. wanting to avoid an incident, the only option i could find was to pull ahead of the miata. i turned off the a/c, looked all around for the gendarmes, and satisfied that there would be no intervening traffic to worry about, i accelerated briskly as the light turned green. concerned about closure speeds and not wanting to 'cut off' the hapless lady in her jellybean, i took it to redline before i put it into second. took it to redline again and put it into third, and glancing over my shoulder and finding the lane empty, i merged into the remaining lane. i looked up for a second to see how far back the miata was...she was a white speck in my mirror, it looked like she had barely cleared the intersection, much to the chagrin of the neanderthal in the suv behind her. having reached the speed limit and rapidly approaching my turnoff, i left this sad scene and went happily back to work. the end


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2003)

I'm not sure about the compliments... but everybody sure wants to race me from just about every light! lol


----------



## sr20dem0n (Mar 19, 2003)

ny-capo said:


> *What's the most powerful car you guys have beaten in the Spec? I know a v6 mustang or camaro should be cake to a spec *


I beat a new mustang gt auto at the track (he was slower than he should have been, I don't know why)


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Oh most definitly, especially since mine is yellow and the engine is always spotless!!

Gets lots of attention, and plus my g/f has a '03 Spec also.

alot of guys say they're impressed with the Spec, I hung door to door with a guy w/ a H22 swap in an accord until his top end got me.


----------



## buttons (May 24, 2003)

*gm land*

I live in GM land. I've had lots of people try to run me. I have a bone stock 03 sentra se-r spec... saturns, cavaliers, z71s, and even a cadillac deville tried running me. The caddillac came closest to beating me though. He caught me off guard, i went to get in his lane to find out he had floored it. so i floored it, when my seconaries opened i started pulling away from him. the saturn surprized me and made it up to 115, to bad we can go 135+


----------



## theimportscene (Jan 29, 2003)

yea.... thats how it is in michigan.... gms and fords everywhere...


----------



## CorNut (Apr 6, 2003)

I was getting clowned at the races in san diego over the weekend for driving a sentra.... but anyway, non honda boys always compliment me... I seriously thought I was going to have to take my flashlight out and take it to these guys' heads. I was solo at the time so being 3 of them believe I wasn't gonna go straight up, guess i'm just shady like that... I did however race one of them in a type R  notice I'm smiling????  I bet they didn't feel so hot afterwards.


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

I get so sad seeing a CRX at 8,000 rpms only going 45 in 3rd gear down this big 6 lane street in front of my Jiffy Lube


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

muphasta said:


> *A buddy of mine liked my car so much, he went out and got one for himself. Mine is '02 black, and his is '03 silver.
> 
> We both got free exhausts from magnaflow too! *


A co-worker where I work liked mine (I took him for a test ride)
so much he went a bought him a Red one 03.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

I hear this alot from people, "Hey I like that, what is it?, oh it's a
spec5 what's a spec 5? " I say with a smile it's a spec veeeeeee .


----------



## 2003YellowSpec-V (Mar 26, 2003)

Yea, my girlfriend went out and bought a silver one too.

Do you guys ever hear, "It looks like a Mustang from the front."?

That pisses me off so bad, Im like no it's not a fucking Rustang!! LOL


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

2003YellowSpec-V said:


> *Yea, my girlfriend went out and bought a silver one too.
> 
> Do you guys ever hear, "It looks like a Mustang from the front."?
> 
> That pisses me off so bad, Im like not it's not a fucking Rustang!! LOL *


YEP, I even think that sometimes.....


----------



## ny-capo (May 16, 2003)

pretty nice ride dwn, even if you are a jackass  , one thing you need to get is tint, I recommend 15% for light colored cars, even though white sucks


----------



## mpcc82 (Mar 12, 2003)

yeh, ive gotten lots of compliments, i have a silver vinyl stirp along the back where u cant tint cuz of the defrost dots, plus i get mad compliments when they hear my injen intake roar, especially in a sentra!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

I told an old buddy of mine that loves cars and knows quite a bit about them (domestic any ways) and when he saw it he said, "That's a sentra? I was expecting something different!" When I took him out on the highway and popped it up to 105 in 5th really quick he was laughing outloud and yelling over the wind "This thing is FAST!" Then he took his 2003 S10 with a 4.3 liter (haha) and dragged me and he was obviously impressed (not that his truck should have been expected to beat me, but he's always been a believer in old school-more displacement=more horsepower=faster, haha). He loves my car now and is seriously doing his research on imports because he feels left out only knowing stuff about chevy and ford,  . I'm making believers out of as many people as I can, haha.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2003)

hahhhahaha yea nice man, i am all for big displacment and shit, but i also know that the 4 banger can kick some ass if it wants to, this guy at my work is all going off about some dudes 500HP 502 and shit and i am like thats not a powerfull engine for the size and hes going off and shit, fuck man i have heard of a H22A closed deck engine FI with nitrous putting out 800HP ...case closed


----------



## Lurker Above (Apr 21, 2003)

i still have the june 99 issue of sport compact car featuring the a'pex v-max pro bncr33 skyline gt-r...1000 hp from 2.6 liters (what's that, about 159 cid?), 8.47 seconds @ 165+mph, using 28psi of boost. no nitrous neither...and that was a work in progress!


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Lurker Above said:


> *i still have the june 99 issue of sport compact car featuring the a'pex v-max pro bncr33 skyline gt-r...1000 hp from 2.6 liters (what's that, about 159 cid?), 8.47 seconds @ 165+mph, using 28psi of boost. no nitrous neither...and that was a work in progress! *


Haha, that's why I love Nissan.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

ny-capo said:


> *pretty nice ride dwn, even if you are a jackass  , one thing you need to get is tint, I recommend 15% for light colored cars, even though white sucks *



Who the H*ll are you????
I have never done anyone wrong on this board...
White just happens too be my pref.
BTW the side pic of my WHITE specV is the day I brought it home...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *Who the H*ll are you????
> I have never done anyone wrong on this board...
> White just happens too be my pref.
> BTW the side pic of my WHITE specV is the day I brought it home... *


I like your car, . Looks nice. How'd you attach your SE-R badge to your grill? Glue or screws? Thanks and nice car again man.


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> *I like your car, . Looks nice. How'd you attach your SE-R badge to your grill? Glue or screws? Thanks and nice car again man. *


I took a peace of 1/4" plexiglass drew around the the SE
R and then used a dremal to cut out the pattern
drilled 3 holes for the mounting screws mounted the pattern 
on the grill centered it, then attached the badge...


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Dwntyme said:


> *I took a peace of 1/4" plexiglass drew around the the SE
> R and then used a dremal to cut out the pattern
> drilled 3 holes for the mounting screws mounted the pattern
> on the grill centered it, then attached the badge... *


Hmm, good idea.


----------

